# AFCI for NSFR smokies?



## Papio Bldg Dept (Aug 6, 2012)

Neighboring jurisdictions are removing the requirement for smokies to be AFCI protected.  Is anyone else experiencing this?  Any thoughts, pros and cons?  Thanks in advance.

Our interpretation (mirrors Mike Holts):

_Smoke alarms connected to a 15A or 20A circuit of a dwelling unit must be AFCI protected if the smoke alarm is located in one of the areas specified in 210.12(A). The exemption from AFCI protection for the “fire alarm circuit” contained in 760.41(B) and 760.121(B) doesn’t apply to the single- or multiple-station smoke alarm circuit typically installed in dwelling unit bedroom areas. This is because a smoke alarm circuit isn’t a fire alarm circuit as defined in NFPA 72, National Fire Alarm Code. Unlike single- or multiple-station smoke alarms, fire alarm systems are managed by a fire alarm control panel. _


----------



## fatboy (Aug 6, 2012)

I would agree with you and Mike.


----------



## ICE (Aug 6, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> Neighboring jurisdictions are removing the requirement for smokies to be AFCI protected.


That's a mistake.


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 6, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> That's a mistake.


Absolutely, if there is a fault in the branch circuit it needs to be corrected.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Aug 6, 2012)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Absolutely, if there is a fault in the branch circuit it needs to be corrected.


X2 it is not the device but the circuit


----------



## PaulAbernathy (Aug 6, 2012)

AFCI for NSFR smokies?

I agree that Smoke Alarms that are on branch circuits require AFCI protection if the branch circuit are required to be protected in accordance with NEC section 210.12(A). I was recently at a special meeting in Columbia SC where they voted to remove an exception that was in place by previous state amendment allowing smoke alarms on individual branch circuit to not require AFCI protection if in areas covered by 210.12(A).  Good news is now folks in SC know how to correctly apply the code as written. Unfortunately they still call smoke alarms...smoke detectors when used in residential settings...but we will work on fixing that.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 7, 2012)

One would think they be all for prevention of fires!

“There is no evidence that the circuit supplying smoke alarm should be exempt from these increased protection requirements.”

http://www.nema.org/Products/Documents/lvde-+afcis-smoke-alarms-final.pdf

Francis


----------



## Dennis (Aug 7, 2012)

Esp. today with battery backup there is no need to exempt smokes.   I have never had an afci trip due to a smoke alarm


----------



## north star (Aug 7, 2012)

*= =*

Papio,

Do you have any information as to why they are

removing the requirement?......Thanks!

** **


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 7, 2012)

Why is this thread in the Commercial Electric forum?  AFCI's are not required in commercial work, and 'smoke detectors' (at least the kind referred to here) aren't generally installed there either.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Aug 7, 2012)

Good point 480sparky, it should be posted in residential


----------



## fatboy (Aug 7, 2012)

OK, done..........


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Aug 7, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> Why is this thread in the Commercial Electric forum?


Thanks sparky.

Any number of reasons really, but most likely that it was late in the day.  I was over-worked and under-staffed.  Brain/scroll finger wasn't working correctly and couldn't make it far enough down the forum page.  Thinking about rush-hour drive to pick up kiddo from summer program.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Aug 7, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> *= =*Papio,
> 
> Do you have any information as to why they are
> 
> ...


I will see if I can some background on the rational.  I was just informed yesterday by our electrical inspector.  Not everything makes it down the pipe right away.


----------



## PaulAbernathy (Aug 7, 2012)

Lol...not sure as i just replied without looking at the forum location


----------



## PaulAbernathy (Aug 7, 2012)

AFCI for NSFR smokies?

I believe the amendment in SC back at the adoption process for the 2006 IRC was done due to lack of understanding. It has since been corrected and all manufacturers of smoke alarms are in support of smoke alarms on AFCI protected branch circuits...but i can only offer what i have been told regarding SC's previous amendment.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Aug 7, 2012)

Isn't that where the confusion usually starts." Lack of understanding" and the thought pattern " I've been doing it for years like this"


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Aug 8, 2012)

FYI

*State of Nebraska position:*_Leaving AFCI protection off of smoke detectors does not meet the intent of the 2012 NEC.  At the Western Section IAEI meeting it was made very clear that smoke detectors are not a fire alarm system and therefore are not exempt from the AFCI requirements.  210.12(B) exception #3 makes it clear that the circuit that would be exempt has to be in a metallic raceway.  Also if you check 760.1 in the NEC Handbook and read the commentary you will see that branch circuits supplying single and multiple station smoke alarms are not subject to the requirements of Article 760.  ...not putting smoke alarms on AFCI violates 81-2125._


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 10, 2012)

What does "NSFR" stand for?

Francis


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Aug 10, 2012)

New Single Family Residential


----------

